
The short version, my Kindle died. This happened before... - arenaninja
http://charmeleon.github.com/misc/2013/01/08/my-kindle-is-dead-again/
======
Wingman4l7
TL;DR

The author had two Kindles which both died with the symptom of lines showing
on the screen, and ended up getting stuck in warranty hell with Amazon.

AFAIK this is the display controller going bad, which is a seems to be a
pervasive and persistent problem with e-ink displays; I had a much-loved
Hanlin V5 in 2009 that was very well taken care of which succumbed to this
after only a few years of ownership.

